# Goliath Tigerfish



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

and some other rare fish seen at dragon today..

true goliath tigerfish, hydrocynus goliath..



















platinum red tail catfish, phractocephalus hemiolopterus










brachyplatystoma rousseauxii, used to be called "flavicans"..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

and they are all 4ft+ fish


----------



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

Dragon king right? Did you see their baby arapaimas in the back?


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

no, these were at dragon aquarium in mississauga..


----------



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ohhh lol, I do remember seeing them there last week on the top tank, they looked bad with ich cause they came in rough.


----------

